# Splayed Paws?



## KiannJames (Apr 19, 2020)

My 4.5 month old male GSD seems to have splayed paws when he is walking and sitting, they are normal and tight while he is resting though. Do you think he will grow out of it? Neither of his parents have it, they have tight strong paws. The top photo is while resting and the bottom photo is while standing.


----------



## Ivanlotter (Jan 23, 2016)

Are all four paws splayed? AKC says it could be long toenails, generics, or nutrition.


----------



## KiannJames (Apr 19, 2020)

Ivanlotter said:


> Are all four paws splayed? AKC says it could be long toenails, generics, or nutrition.


It seems to be just the front ones, I’ve noticed they will splay more when he has just woken up and less when he’s fully awake... his brother’s paws don’t seem to do it. I’ve also noticed that just above his paw his (wrists?) look a lot thinner than the main part of his legs.


----------

